# Another baiting question



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

1) My parents live just west of Pickney

2) There hibernating starting 11/20, leaving for Arizona

3)they have approximently 2 1/2 acres between there home and the woods, which eventually connects with state land

4) they just seeded this ground with grass seed

5) They want to cover the seed, and my mothers flower beds with hay before they go

6) Could this cause any baiting issues ?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Use Straw not Hay..


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

The hay is there, and free. Thats his rational for using it.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Generally, deer may resort to eating hay out of desperation or when it becomes extremely cold or deep snow. I have not seen deer eating from hay bails in October however January/February is a different story.

If your mother covers the flower beds with hay now, by January that hay is snow covered. If the deer start digging for hay in the flower bed, they're probably doing the same to her yard or the neighbor's grass. 

In this situation absent other circumstances, hay in the flower bed to protect it is okay. Putting hay down in January, now the deer are eating it and claiming that it was meant to protect the flower bed is probably not okay. Here is the analogy I will give you. Deer will eat pumpkins. It is Halloween, people carve pumpkins and put them in front of their homes. You will not have a CO take enforcement action if you have carved pumpkins in front of your home on Halloween. However, if you take 5 carved pumpkins, smash them up in front your tree stand and hunt over them, you will have problems.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

foxriver6 said:


> Generally, deer may resort to eating hay out of desperation or when it becomes extremely cold or deep snow. I have not seen deer eating from hay bails in October however January/February is a different story.
> 
> If your mother covers the flower beds with hay now, by January that hay is snow covered. If the deer start digging for hay in the flower bed, they're probably doing the same to her yard or the neighbor's grass.
> 
> In this situation absent other circumstances, hay in the flower bed to protect it is okay. Putting hay down in January, now the deer are eating it and claiming that it was meant to protect the flower bed is probably not okay. Here is the analogy I will give you. Deer will eat pumpkins. It is Halloween, people carve pumpkins and put them in front of their homes. You will not have a CO take enforcement action if you have carved pumpkins in front of your home on Halloween. However, if you take 5 carved pumpkins, smash them up in front your tree stand and hunt over them, you will have problems.


Well done, I agree.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

using hay= weeds


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Its actually pretty sad that one would have to even ask the question...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

The_Don said:


> Its actually pretty sad that one would have to even ask the question...


,


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> using hay= weeds



Keeep quiet, I am not trailering that crap back :lol:


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

PM Sent...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

JWICKLUND said:


> PM Sent...


 Thanks for the thought, but I never recieved it.


----------

